# PCD a dencoop story: Ooops I did it again :) Sep 17 2010



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*PCD a dencoop story: Oops I did it again - 9:17:10 - Deep Sea Blue on Cinnamon X5d*

Hello To All

just left a deposit on a 2011 X5 diesel 

will get production number on Monday and looking to pick up at the PCD
for the " I forget what time" around middle of September... I'll keep you posted... Very excited to go back again and see the gang at the PCD again!!!

Stay Tuned...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

As always... looking forward to seeing you again :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> As always... looking forward to seeing you again :thumbup:


Thanks Jonathan, same here :bigpimp:

Just got my Production number - should be built 37 week (Mid Sept) and sent in my docs asking for 3rd or 4th week pick up in September on a Friday... will keep you posted once my date is excepted.

Was going to have it built last week in August and then realized that there are going to Be major changes to 6fl/Bluetooth/IDrive starting 09/10:angel:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Just got confirmation for Friday Sep. 17 2010 delivery.

If anyone else is taking delivery that day please let me know...

Thank You!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

T minus 5 days till plane takes off :bigpimp:

The wait is killing me....

Stay tuned for my Real Time Videos and Pix.


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

Im as anxious as you! Pickup the following Tuesday... The wait is killer!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

BsmithNP said:


> Im as anxious as you! Pickup the following Tuesday... The wait is killer!


Thanks for the Support - 3 days to go for me before my plane takes off....

Days are moving way too slow...


----------



## zz6938 (Aug 2, 2010)

dencoop, you are awesome man. How many PCD's you have done... I watched most of your you tube videos. In fact one of them was your friend and yourself picking up a red X5 diesel. 

As you know, just picked up my x5 last month, i emailed you few pictures and you post it for me. 

But, hold on for the next one It would be a amazing experience to join a PCD with you. All we need to do is , just order and have the next cars delivered same time. 

Enjoy your trip and keep us posted. Please take some good off road videos, when i was there my camera died on me and i couldn't take much. I would like to see yours.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

zz6938 said:


> dencoop, you are awesome man.


Thank you !!! The First time my wife made the same comment we had a son 9 months later :rofl:and the second time she said that we had my daughter 9 month later:rofl:

Just kidding



zz6938 said:


> How many PCD's you have done...


going on my 6th in 3 days:thumbup: can't wait



zz6938 said:


> But, hold on for the next one It would be a amazing experience to join a PCD with you. All we need to do is , just order and have the next cars delivered same time.


No Problem!!! I should be back there in about 6 months around Feb/March of 2011:angel: so start planning:bigpimp:



zz6938 said:


> Enjoy your trip and keep us posted. Please take some good off road videos, when i was there my camera died on me and i couldn't take much. I would like to see yours.


Thanks for the nice words I will do my best to enjoy it, no matter how difficult it may be:rofl:

I took some very good videos of the off road course at these 2 links with my iphone so the quality is not the best....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uy9y0Dhz98I&feature=player_embedded
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjXtKW2_puk&feature=player_embedded

I will be taking my 1080p sony HD video camera this time and My Canon 50D DSLR so the picture and Video quality should be top notch....

So stay tunned for all the real time pix and videos....

Thanks!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*1st Pix of My SAV a full 3 days before pick up *

Thank You to (will keep his name unknown) as do not want to create more work for him by others asking the same thing....

Here are the 1st Pix of my SAV at the PCD a full 3 days before I actually get to see it in person....

Looks Awesome !!!!

I am going to have a very hard time sleeping for the next 3 days....


----------



## blndee74 (Aug 27, 2010)

Whew... I'm so relieved to see these posts from you. I thought that perhaps I was loosing my mind as I am eagerly awaiting delivery of my 11 x5 diesel... Been dreaming about it every night, to tell you the truth, I swear I drove it in my sleep last night and it was awesome. I'm glad to know that I'm not overly eager or kooky- there are others out there as excited about the arrivals of their new baby's as I am!

My dealer just emailed me and said "finished! Waiting for a ride on a truck!" Woo hooo.... Am I gonna be able to stand it another week? I'm not sure! Drove past the dealership this morning on my way to work and saw a white one just like the one I ordered and nearly burst into tears out of shear excitement! I'm like a kid at Christmas! 

Enjoy your new baby! She's a beauty! I love that deep blue color...


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

blndee74 said:


> Whew... I'm so relieved to see these posts from you. I thought that perhaps I was loosing my mind as I am eagerly awaiting delivery of my 11 x5 diesel... Been dreaming about it every night, to tell you the truth, I swear I drove it in my sleep last night and it was awesome. I'm glad to know that I'm not overly eager or kooky- there are others out there as excited about the arrivals of their new baby's as I am!
> 
> My dealer just emailed me and said "finished! Waiting for a ride on a truck!" Woo hooo.... Am I gonna be able to stand it another week? I'm not sure! Drove past the dealership this morning on my way to work and saw a white one just like the one I ordered and nearly burst into tears out of shear excitement! I'm like a kid at Christmas!
> 
> Enjoy your new baby! She's a beauty! I love that deep blue color...


\

Your definitely not the only one:angel:

Ther's lots of us....some are just closeted:rofl:

Come out, come out where ever you are....:yikes:

I'am like this with every new BMW that I get...can't explain it....

In any ase Good Luck with your Alpine Baby...I had an 07 E70 in Alpine...your going to Love it!!!:thumbup:

don't forget to stay tunned for my real time video and pix updates...


----------



## blndee74 (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't even know what PCD was until I saw your post and of course immediately did a google search. Wish I had known about that option, although as fun as it would have been, I don't really have the time to do that... 

After reading about how the bmw's built in South Carolina are made- I definitely want to visit the factory! What a process... Certainly makes me appreciate the price tag even more!

How many BMW's have you had? This is my 3rd one- but my first brand new one. My other two were pre-loved!


----------



## roadkillrob (Aug 11, 2006)

I am also dying from the wait - finished yesterday, hopefully will get on a truck and be here in a week or so. I waited for my E93 for almost 6 months 2 years ago and this is almost worse, at least with the car it was so far in the future I just kinda forgot about it eventually and time went by faster!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

roadkillrob said:


> I am also dying from the wait - finished yesterday, hopefully will get on a truck and be here in a week or so. I waited for my E93 for almost 6 months 2 years ago and this is almost worse, at least with the car it was so far in the future I just kinda forgot about it eventually and time went by faster!


Wow, we have such similar taste:angel:

Check out my E93 LeMans on Saddle...(at the BMW Welt)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3OdLmaFCxU&feature=player_embedded


----------



## blndee74 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine was also finished yesterday! And there's another guy in PA waiting for one that was finished yesterday! Wonder if they'll all be making the journey to their new homes together.

I would never be able to wait 6 months. I've waited 3 for this one and I'm dying. Six months would never work!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

blndee74 said:


> Mine was also finished yesterday! And there's another guy in PA waiting for one that was finished yesterday! Wonder if they'll all be making the journey to their new homes together.
> 
> I would never be able to wait 6 months. I've waited 3 for this one and I'm dying. Six months would never work!


Wow, My friends Sapphire Black on Cinnamon Brown was completed yesterday as well:thumbup:

His is Coming to a NJ dealer, so since they ae all going to the east coast it may very well be that they are all on the same train/truck...


----------



## blndee74 (Aug 27, 2010)

I guess the truck should be about full then! And those are only the ones that we know about.... Hurry up and get here sweet new car.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

blndee74 said:


> I guess the truck should be about full then! And those are only the ones that we know about.... Hurry up and get here sweet new car.


hopefully you'll get your delivery very soon as for me...

The Countdown continues....

2 days 2 go before I collect my oil burner:bigpimp:
1 day 2 go before my journey begins.... stay tuned as I will be posting pix and videos live from the airport to the rental car to the Hotel...I'll try to get to downtown Grenville and see what I can report back about the City.


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

dencoop said:


> Thank You to (will keep his name unknown) as do not want to create more work for him by others asking the same thing....
> 
> Here are the 1st Pix of my SAV at the PCD a full 3 days before I actually get to see it in person....


There wouldn't happen to be a Sapphire Black X6 with oyster interior sitting around yours would there? From what I've been told, it should have been transferred either yesterday or today


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Breakfast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I9Zgge1Pmg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Morning explanation of events...


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Remember: NYC - Not Your Car!!!!!!!! Have fun!!! Dryn' dryn' :drive:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*X6 ///M rims baby*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*X6 ///M Rims Style 300*

X6 ///M Rims Style 300

Mod #1 De badge Sides and Back
Mod #2 JBD
Mod #3 All Season Mats
Mod #4 X6 ///M Style 300 20" Rims :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*At The Performance Center in Spartanburg SC*

At The Performance Center in Spartanburg SC

I have many more action shots that I need to resize and 1080p HD video that I need to process so please stay tuned...

Made New friends:bigpimp:

Much Thanks to Andy, Ray, and as always Jonathan:thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Driving Home ->


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> At The Performance Center in Spartanburg SC
> 
> I have many more action shots that I need to resize and 1080p HD video that I need to process so please stay tuned...
> 
> ...


Den, tell you friend he need to smile - he is not at funeral (ne day bog).


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Guys - over 600 miles on one tank of diesel fuel @ 30.9 miles per gallon


----------



## zz6938 (Aug 2, 2010)

Den, Can you please take a picture of idrive Onboard information menu , I would like to see average speed and the consumption,


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

zz6938 said:


> Den, Can you please take a picture of idrive Onboard information menu , I would like to see average speed and the consumption,


John,

Sorry, I have already reset it

More pix and videos should be posted in the next few days...


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

dencoop said:


> More pix and videos should be posted in the next few days...


:spank:

We demand the videos!!! :banghead:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*HD Videos: The Whole PCD experiance*



krasavchic said:


> :spank:
> 
> We demand the videos!!! :banghead:


well, if you demand them...then here you gooo !!!!

*Downtown Grenville*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Arriving at the Performance Center in Spartanburg South Carolina*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Classroom Instructions By Ray before going out and driving the Ultimate Driving Toys*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Breaking Test*

*Heading Out For the First Time and the Breaking Test in the X5 diesel*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Handling test in an X5 diesel - Anthony says "Wow !!!, WOW !! Wow !!!
*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Dennis Shows you how to Do a 360 !!! Ya Baby*






*Anthony shows you how to cut grass in a 335i*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Off Road Course and the 1st Glimpse of a Production 2011 BMW X3
*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*I get to see my New Baby for the 1st time (2011 LCI E70 X5 35d diesel Deep Sea Blue on Cinnamon Brown with Bamboo Wood)*






*How To Debadge 101 (Take Decal Off or remove badge(s) )*





*
Leaving Mama (Performance Center/Factory) behind for the first time and making our way to the Real World (Big Apple)*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*A look Under the 2011 X5 diesel with Option Code 220 (Self Leveling Air Suspension)*





*
New Shoes - X6 ///M 20" Style 300 Rims on (2011 LCI E70 X5 35d diesel Deep Sea Blue on Cinnamon Brown with Bamboo Wood) Ye Baby !!!*






*Stay Tuned, lots of nice pics coming up next.........................*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Picture Time*


















































*Many More Pix to come...don't go anywhere*:angel:


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice quality!!! Good job on pix and videos!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

krasavchic said:


> Nice quality!!! Good job on pix and videos!!! :thumbup:


Thanks Man:thumbup:

*Here's more
*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Anthony - Very Happy - Wet course in the background*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*More Pix*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*and here are the last of the pix*

*The last of my pix*

If anyone that was there the same day has anymore please e-mail them to me and I will post...

Thank you:thumbup:

Again a huge thanks to the Team at the PCD !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks to "bayoucity" (Sean and his wife who are pictures in the first 4 photos above) Here are some of the behind the scenes photos...These are really cool as I did not even know I was going to be in more pictures:bigpimp:


----------



## IlyaN (Mar 6, 2006)

Any pix of videos from the hot laps???


----------



## 335xray (Nov 30, 2007)

Den, how did you get the X6M wheels on your new X5d? Did you have them shipped to the PDC and installed by the gents there?

I am going to be taking delivery late November/beginning of December and would love to have a set of winter wheels shipped there and be on the truck for my drive back through the hills of Tennessee to Ohio.

Thanks,
X


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

As always, nice job documenting the experience. It was great to see you again, just wish I had a chance to see you before you left. The new shoes look good on there!

Thanks again for the chocolate! Our department has enjoyed them. I've got some extra weight to get rid of now 

Glad you guys had a great time :thumbup: Take care!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> As always, nice job documenting the experience. It was great to see you again, just wish I had a chance to see you before you left. The new shoes look good on there!
> 
> Thanks again for the chocolate! Our department has enjoyed them. I've got some extra weight to get rid of now
> 
> Glad you guys had a great time :thumbup: Take care!


Thanks Jonathan....Just got myself a New Z4 for the summer so Ill be coming to see you guys again very soon :angel:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> Looking forward to it!


Looks Like August 26th is the day 

See you soon:thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Thanks Jonathan....Just got myself a New Z4 for the summer so Ill be coming to see you guys again very soon :angel:


The PCD 101 experiance for the Z4 never worked out - But we will see you on Thursday for the 2012 X5, Cant wait:bigpimp:


----------

